# My computer is not understand right my second hdd



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 21, 2010)

I have a strange issue. My computer is not working right with my second dvd!

DVD1------------IDE-CABLE-----------MOTHERBORAD
DVD2__|

DVD1--------------------------------POWER
DVD2__|

DVD1= Jumper to master
DVD2= Jumper to slave

But even when I try to boot from DVD2 is not booting.
Something is wrong but I cannot understand what!


----------



## mk (Nov 21, 2010)

My computer do not find my second hard disk. Yes?


----------



## Bra1n0v3rfl0w (Nov 21, 2010)

*Check connections and jumpers*

You can try the followings:

-  Use auto setting for both DVD in bios.
-  Check that the connectors are properly attached to mainboard and DVD.
-  Some DVD has a 'master with slave' and 'master only' jumpers.
-  In some cases removing 'slave' jumper from slave DVD works.
-  Or try with CS 'cable select' jumpers on both DVD.

I don't have any other idea, maybe dirty on DVD lens or damaged DVD.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 21, 2010)

> My computer do not find my second hard disk. Yes?


Find it. Just cannot work with it!


> - Use auto setting for both DVD in bios.


I even reset bios.


> - Check that the connectors are properly attached to mainboard and DVD.


Yes.


> - Some DVD has a 'master with slave' and 'master only' jumpers.


Both of them have master & slave


> - In some cases removing 'slave' jumper from slave DVD works.


Something didn't try and I will try it now! 


> - Or try with CS 'cable select' jumpers on both DVD.


What is this?


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 21, 2010)

You can try with no jumpers at all.


----------



## Bra1n0v3rfl0w (Nov 21, 2010)

*last check*

On some disks you have:

 'master with slave present' jumper, mean that the disk is master, and you have a slave on the same cable, otherwise (if no slave present) you have to select 'master only' jumper.

CS mean:

 'cable select' so the master and slave disk will depend only on the position on the cable. Try also this if it work.

If the 2nd DVD is new, there should not have powder on the lens.

Did you try one by one on as single drive to see if both DVD are working ?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 21, 2010)

I did this steps:
1) Remove from second drive completely the jumper and keep the jumper of the first drive on master / slave.
2) Remove from first drive completely the jumper and keep the jumper of the second drive to slave / master.
3) Remove completely the jumper from both of them.
4) Remove the first drive completely from my system and try the second with : jumper as master, jumper as slave, without jumper.
5) Remove the second drive completely from my system and try the first one with : jumper as master, jumper as slave, without jumper.

In case 4 & 5 none of my drives boot a dvd that I had on tray. What the .... (no bad words )

PS: Both of my dvd drives are the same brand and model.


----------



## Bra1n0v3rfl0w (Nov 21, 2010)

*Hummm*

Try also: 

Check bios again if there is something like: disable IDE, or don't boot from IDE, or if boot sequence is correct.

Check mainboard manual if there are some strange jumpers to set IDE configuration.

Attach DVD1 on 1st connector of the cable, then on 2nd connector of the cable.
do the same with DVD2.

Do all test on 2nd IDE channel (if you have it on mainboard).

Change IDE cable, and try again.

To see if Mainboard is defective try also to attach two working IDE HDD on such cable on the same IDE channel on mainboard.

To test DVD1 and DVD2 try to connect (if you have one) to another working machine or mainboard.

I don't have any other ideas at the moment.

Note: don't forget to write down all combination tested, otherwise you should miss one and have to restart again.


----------



## fronclynne (Nov 22, 2010)

I've run across old CD-ROM drives that do not work as master drives, and old hard drives that do not work* as slave drives (though they have the jumpers).  I know this doesn't actually help, but sometimes the hardware just flat sucks.


*I mean some of them aren't even recognized by the BIOS, that's how badly they don't work.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 22, 2010)

It is impossible to do them work. Just I tried EVERYTHING. Never mind. My best friend is psycho computer boy so I will ask for him to come to my home to see what's happen.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 25, 2010)

Solved. My second dvd was completely destroyed. After too much troubleshooting , I removed them one by one, test them and my second dvd was not working. Now my first one is working, reading, writing just perfect. Xfburn stop shouting and I am so happy


----------

